# JDateChooser mit FocusListener



## me.toString (14. Okt 2007)

Moin,
ich benutze einen JDateChooser und habe einen FocusListener registriert um mitzubekommen, wenn das Feld verlassen wird ... dann will ich eine Prüfung starten, ob das Feld auch ausgefüllt wurde um dann eine entsprechende Meldung zu bringen. ABER ... es funktioniert nicht.


----------



## [Zepter]Gichin (14. Okt 2007)

Hi, 

ein Beispiel Code wäre für die Anaylse schon sehr praktisch.


----------



## me.toString (15. Okt 2007)

So ... hab mal ein kleines Testprogramm geschrieben ... FocusEvents werden nur geworfen, wenn das JTextField betreten bzw verlassen wird (hab das mal mit reingebaut, damit man sieht, dass der FocusLister auch funktioniert). Aber beim JDatechooser kommt einfach nix ... ;o(
(natürlich braucht man dazu noch die jcalendar.jar ... die ist aber unter JCalendar zu finden)


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import com.toedter.calendar.JDateChooser;

public class Test extends JFrame implements FocusListener {
	public Test(){
		this.setSize(200, 80);		
		JPanel p = new JPanel( new GridLayout(2,1) );		

		// Ein einfaches TextFeld
		JTextField tf = new JTextField();
		tf.addFocusListener( this );
		
		// und nun das JDateCooser-Feld
		JDateChooser dc = new JDateChooser();
		dc.addFocusListener( this );
		
		p.add( tf );
		p.add( dc );
		
		this.getContentPane().add(p);
		
		this.setVisible(true);
	}// c'tor
	
    public void focusGained( FocusEvent arg0 ) {
    	System.out.println("Bin in focusGained()");
	}// void focusGained(FocusEvent)

	public void focusLost( FocusEvent arg0 ) {
		System.out.println("Bin in focusLost()");
	}// void focusLost(FocusEvent)

	public static void main(String[] args) {
    	new Test();
    }// main
}
```


----------

